# Prusik milking?



## Buzzkill (Mar 12, 2012)

So, i had purchased a 20' length of prusik cord to make a prusik for secured footlocking. THe core was left hanging out on bother sides of the purchased cord. i cut it to make it shorter, now one side has sucked in, how do i correct this and prevent it from happening in the future? I ask becasue when i leave the core hanging out the end it seems to come undone (which makes me nervous).


----------



## Carburetorless (Mar 12, 2012)

Buzzkill said:


> So, i had purchased a 20' length of prusik cord to make a prusik for secured footlocking. THe core was left hanging out on bother sides of the purchased cord. i cut it to make it shorter, now one side has sucked in, how do i correct this and prevent it from happening in the future? I ask becasue when i leave the core hanging out the end it seems to come undone (which makes me nervous).



I trim the ends, then burn them.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 12, 2012)

You MUST identify the rope before we can answer that question.

If you bought a core dependent rope like bee-line, you cannot melt it. It simply doesn't melt at any temperature. Honestly! Put a propane torch on it, and it will glow red and slowly turn into ashes, but it will _never_ melt. Furthermore, securing the ends and tying knots and splicing with that kind of rope is different than for other types of rope.

When all else fails, load it nice and tight, milk all the slack out of the cover, then whip the end and hit it with some superglue just to make sure. Naturally, do one end at a time. You won't probably like how it turns out if you try sealing both at the same time.


----------



## Buzzkill (Mar 12, 2012)

It is bee-line, what would whipping it consist of?


----------



## Carburetorless (Mar 12, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> You MUST identify the rope before we can answer that question.
> 
> If you bought a core dependent rope like bee-line, you cannot melt it. It simply doesn't melt at any temperature. Honestly! Put a propane torch on it, and it will glow red and slowly turn into ashes, but it will _never_ melt. Furthermore, securing the ends and tying knots and splicing with that kind of rope is different than for other types of rope.
> 
> When all else fails, load it nice and tight, milk all the slack out of the cover, then whip the end and hit it with some superglue just to make sure. Naturally, do one end at a time. You won't probably like how it turns out if you try sealing both at the same time.



Doesn't Bee line come with eye splices in it though?


----------



## Buzzkill (Mar 12, 2012)

How to Whip the Ends of Rope by TIAT - YouTube would these be acceptable methods to whip rope?


----------



## ddhlakebound (Mar 12, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> Doesn't Bee line come with eye splices in it though?



LOL, how many 20' eye to eye split tails have you seen?

It's called bulk cordage.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 12, 2012)

8mm Bee Line is great prussic cord. That is what I climb on. 

_The core alone is sufficiently strong to climb on, the cover is only there to protect the core._

If you are going to tie your prussic to a carabiner or snap, use a double or triple fisherman and don't worry about whipping it. Leave it secured until you throw it away. If you like to re-tie occasionally, whip it, then superglue it. The superglue is the only reliable way to bind the soft core to the tough cover. As I pointed out before, melting won't work.

If you plan on splicing your own, you need to study up on core-dependent rope. Making your own eye-to-eye is tricky, and you won't be able to find any manufacturer to tell you how to do it safely. The tails must be inserted further than the length of the e2e, so the only way to make it work is to install a locking brummel. I am still climbing on my original e2e, and it is well over a year old. This rope is very easy to splice, but you need to be careful that you do it right.

Most folks just buy a ready to make e2e.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Mar 12, 2012)

I just wrap the ends or cut points tightly in electrical tape, and cut through the tape. It leaves a neat end poking out of the double fishermans on the ends of my e2e. If you're worried about it milking more, wrap an extra inch, and cut off the excess core inside the tape when it stabilizes.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 12, 2012)

Buzzkill said:


> How to Whip the Ends of Rope by TIAT - YouTube would these be acceptable methods to whip rope?



Not really. Those 3 whipping methods do not bind the core to the cover, they only prevent unraveling of a braided rope. If you whipped the rope with a thinner string and then lock stitched it, you would be ok. 

Do a search, look up some splicing threads by Ghillie, he does some outstanding good splices, and his whipping is downright beautiful. As I recall, he has some excellent examples of lock stitching, too.


----------



## Carburetorless (Mar 12, 2012)

ddhlakebound said:


> LOL, how many 20' eye to eye split tails have you seen?
> 
> It's called bulk cordage.



I've only seen it with eyes already on it. I thought maybe that was a typo 20' instead of 20". 

No need to be abusive man.


----------



## Buzzkill (Mar 12, 2012)

I appreciate the help guys. I don't know if im comfortable doing stitching and slicing quite yet, but good pointers. Was just checking to make sure i wasn't going to kill myself.


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 12, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> Rick, you just need to shut the #### up man.



wow someone needs a timeout.


----------



## Carburetorless (Mar 12, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> lol clueless... how many 20" spliced beeline prusiks have you seen... troll



If you want me to respond you should call me something more respectful than clueless.

I mean, you wouldn't want me referring to you as #### O Matic; Would you?

Anyway,

I've made a few, they come in handy. 

I can't say I've seen any for sale, but I'm not one to run to the rope store every time I need a prusik for this or that.


----------



## Carburetorless (Mar 12, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> wow someone needs a timeout.



No, someone is just tired of other people's bull ####.


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 12, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> If you want me to respond you should call me something more respectful than clueless.
> 
> I mean, you wouldn't want me referring to you as #### O Matic; Would you?
> 
> ...



so the did you melt your beeline together when you made yours... must be a map gas torch since its "high heat resistant" up to like 1000º 

if you do not like being referred to as clueless don't make clueless statements


----------



## Carburetorless (Mar 12, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> so the did you melt your beeline together when you made yours... must be a map gas torch since its "high heat resistant" up to like 1000º
> 
> if you do not like being referred to as clueless don't make clueless statements



If you don't like being called mouth #### on a old man's ####, then shut your pie hole son.


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 12, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> If you don't like being called ass hole #### load o matic, then shut your pie hole son.



Intelligent rebuttal ... well spoken. Dont look now but your IQ is poking out from under your dress.


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 12, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> If you don't like being called #### old man's ####, then shut your pie hole son.



oops sorry I quoted you before your failed attempt to clean it up.


----------



## Carburetorless (Mar 12, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Intelligent rebuttal ... well spoken. Dont look now but your IQ is poking out from under your dress.



No, that's your lunch little girl.


----------



## Carburetorless (Mar 12, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> oops sorry I quoted you before your failed attempt to clean it up.



Nuh uhh I mona let you clean it up, cuz you do sich a gooood job.


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 12, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> Nuh uhh I mona let you clean it up, cuz you do sich a gooood job.



Awesome... you rock Corky.


----------



## MackenzieTree (Mar 12, 2012)

*Loose ends*

I've used this stuff called plasti dip or something like that it's sold at homdepot and it sold for regripping hand tools dip the ends of your rope and it gives it a hard rubber end


----------



## Carburetorless (Mar 12, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Awesome... you rock Corky.




Thanks Stihl--Monkey


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 13, 2012)

Carby,
What could you tie with a 20" chunk of prussic cord ? Do you have any idea how clueless that statement was ? I guess not. That is why everybody gives you so much crap here. 
Rick


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 13, 2012)

*Ok, ok, ok.*

Peeps need to practice what ya preach. Don't blast someone, then report on them when they respond in way you don't like. Enough with the foul language. I see it has mainly, one source. To the Jedi, lay off on the bashing of the un/ill-informed..........please. If they want to continue to act the way they do, when given advice (although it may be a little gruff at times) then they will be dealt with accordingly. Its hard for me to infract one person when several are mixing the pot. Tho some throw alot more in than others. Those who are asking, get some thicker skin, if you cant take someone just giving you a hard time, then leave, don't respond by calling them names and mucking up the thread. High road fella's, high road. I am putting this out here in the open, so all can see, instead of PM's. Hoping that this will settle things down before beatings are handed out as the older/experienced mods may see this thread and the reports and drop the hammer, so chill!


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 13, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Peeps need to practice what ya preach. Don't blast someone, then report on them when they respond in way you don't like. Enough with the foul language. I see it has mainly, one source. To the Jedi, lay off on the bashing of the un/ill-informed..........please. If they want to continue to act the way they do, when given advice (although it may be a little gruff at times) then they will be dealt with accordingly. Its hard for me to infract one person when several are mixing the pot. Tho some throw alot more in than others. Those who are asking, get some thicker skin, if you cant take someone just giving you a hard time, then leave, don't respond by calling them names and mucking up the thread. High road fella's, high road. I am putting this out here in the open, so all can see, instead of PM's. Hoping that this will settle things down before beatings are handed out as the older/experienced mods may see this thread and the reports and drop the hammer, so chill!



I respect your ruling greans but in my defense there is a big difference between what was being said to him and his responses. If he wanted to go back and forth with simple name calling thats one thing but he goes overboard with the language. The worse thing that was said to him was that he was clueless. Which in this instance he was. This is the same type crap that was causing so many problems up top. Someone making factless statements then going overboard with their replies when he was called on it. A little harmless name calling is one thing and I am all for it. Carb dude has become the same cancer in the 101 forum for the same reasons as the others in Commercial and causing the same problems. Review his history or replies and responses. This goes beyond this thread its his M.O.

With that said, as stated I respect your advice and will just not reply to his bs posts anymore.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 13, 2012)

@ SOM. 
Word, that is the best thing to do. Some guys dont really want help, they just want someone to tell them that they are right, no matter how wrong it is. If u see something posted that is unsafe, stop it, by all means call it out. But when guys just run their mouths to make themsleves sound like they know what they are doing...........just let them run. We all know who's who's around here. When they cant take a little ribbing..........well,it speaks volumes of their character and legitamcey:msp_rolleyes:. 
When they refuse to answer a honest, legitimate question from the Jedi, then they must be Sith


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 13, 2012)

Buzzkill said:


> I appreciate the help guys. I don't know if im comfortable doing stitching and slicing quite yet, but good pointers. Was just checking to make sure i wasn't going to kill myself.



Work on learning to tie a good double- or triple-overhand knot to a carabiner. (some folks call them a "fisherman's knot, but that is not really accurate) It is just as reliable as a splice, and takes only a minute. 

This knot is almost impossible to untie after loading, but can be easily undone by sliding it off a carabiner; then it almost falls apart. This is my preference for hanging on a carabiner, since the tail of the knot points up, parallel to the rest of the rope. Less clutter.

Poacher's Knot | How to tie the Poacher's Knot | Boating Knots


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Mar 13, 2012)

I bought a box of different sized srink rap from harbor frieght and it goes up ti 1/2" and it worked good on the ends of my climbing line, just put it on and srank it with a lighter, not sure how it would work for the slippiery high heat stuff, Thought about the tool handle dip stuff good to know,
Paul


----------



## Buzzkill (Mar 13, 2012)

yeah i think ill just stick with a double fisherman's not and leave it tied like you suggested pdqdl. Was just curious if there was a better way to do it, so i could get it out of the back of my mind.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 13, 2012)

Give me a couple of days, and I'll take a picture of my splices set side by side with the DON (Double Overhand Noose).

I was initially doing the e2e with just DON on two carabiners, but I found that it was rather crowded with all the knots and carabiners, 2 ropes, and a micropulley. It is so much sleeker with just the splices.

By the way, these are beat up dirty ropes, and they weren't that pretty when they were new. Don't compare my stuff to Gillie's.


----------

